# Reheating pork loin



## smokinhoff (Feb 23, 2012)

Im smoking a pork loin for Sunday after church dinner, my question is I'm going to have to smoke it on Saturday and the reheat it for lunch on Sunday, what is the best procedure for this? Should i go ahead and slice it after i smoke it or reheat it somehow and then slice it? thanks


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2012)

Pork loin dries out quick. The best way is going to be heat it in some type of liquid or steam it hot.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 23, 2012)

Smokinhoff , using a probe thermometer , place your Tenderloin in a pan with a raised grate (i.e.-on a little rack to keep it out of the drippings) to save the juices. Smoke at 225*f (or close) until you get an IMT of 165*. Remove the Loin and wrap and place in the Refrigerator and cool the liquid to de-grease it for use in re-heating.

On the day you want to serve it , place the Loin in the pan with the Au-jus cover tightly with foil and place in a 225* oven for 2-3 hrs. ,or  until 200* IMT . Remove from pan,shred and add enough of the liquid to make it shine(barely moist) and any finishing sauce you want , this does very well in a Slow Cooker for those that have multitasking going on...

Place Loin in the SC and add a little juice , cover with settings on low , and go about your business ,in 3-4 hrs. you can shred and finish as desired. 

OR... cook your loin to finish temp. and shred it , place in vacume bags with a touch of the juice and store till mealtime. Place packs in boiling water to heat and finish as usual.

Hope this helps , and......


----------



## smokinhoff (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, however i think i would rather slice it than shred it, I also read on here to only smoke it to 140 then remove it, is this right? And does it normally only take a couple of hours?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 23, 2012)

smokinhoff said:


> Thanks for the replies, however i think i would rather slice it than shred it, I also read on here to only smoke it to 140 then remove it, is this right? And does it normally only take a couple of hours?


That's what I do...Then let it cool an hour and slice it 1/2"...Shingle the slices in a pan and add Pan Dripping, Apple juice and/or your Fav Sauce...Cover and refrigerate until Sunday...Reheat in a 325*F oven, covered, to an IT of 160*F and Serve...It won't be Pink any more but will still be juicy...JJ


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That's what I do...Then let it cool an hour and slice it 1/2"...Shingle the slices in a pan and add Pan Dripping, Apple juice and/or your Fav Sauce...Cover and refrigerate until Sunday...Reheat in a 325*F oven, covered, to an IT of 160*F and Serve...It won't be Pink any more but will still be juicy...JJ


                          
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That is exactly how I do it, and never have had a dry loin yet on the leftovers.


----------



## johnnie walker (Feb 24, 2012)

If you do it like Chef JJ said you'll be ine.


----------



## drheat (Jun 24, 2013)

what if u smoke the loin the day before yank it at 140 wrap it hole slap that sucker in the  fridge  then want to reheat next day whole without dryen it out in oven?


----------



## haddlebags (Apr 20, 2017)

I had a horrible experience with Jimmy J's recommendation! I followed this instruction. Put a sliced loin in the oven with the drippings (maybe 1/16 of an inch). After reaching 155 degrees in the oven, there was 3/4" of fluid in the pan. All the juice flowed right out of the loin in the oven, turning the amazingly moist loin (absolutely perfect after slicing the day before) into dry, chewy pork . DO NOT cut it, chill, and reheat. Reheat the whole loin and then cut the second day is what I will try next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2017)

haddlebags said:


> I had a horrible experience with Jimmy J's recommendation! I followed this instruction. Put a sliced loin in the oven with the drippings (maybe 1/16 of an inch). After reaching 155 degrees in the oven, there was 3/4" of fluid in the pan. All the juice flowed right out of the loin in the oven, turning the amazingly moist loin (absolutely perfect after slicing the day before) into dry, chewy pork . DO NOT cut it, chill, and reheat. Reheat the whole loin and then cut the second day is what I will try next time.



Sorry to hear you had a bad result. The above technique is super common in catering. Been doing it for years without issue...JJ


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 21, 2017)

haddlebags said:


> I had a horrible experience with Jimmy J's recommendation! I followed this instruction. Put a sliced loin in the oven with the drippings (maybe 1/16 of an inch). After reaching 155 degrees in the oven, there was 3/4" of fluid in the pan. All the juice flowed right out of the loin in the oven, turning the amazingly moist loin (absolutely perfect after slicing the day before) into dry, chewy pork . DO NOT cut it, chill, and reheat. Reheat the whole loin and then cut the second day is what I will try next time.



Did you add any other liquids (apple juice/sauce) besides the pan drippings? If not, you were baking that loin further, not reheating!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 22, 2017)

1/16" of drippings?  That's a stain on the pan, not juice.


----------



## trail3n (Oct 15, 2017)

I am am reheating a loin today, How much juice should I add in pan or how high should the juice cover the meat?


----------

